# Meet my rats! Flaxie, Caramel, and Snowball!



## Dinoclor (Mar 2, 2013)

This is Caramel! She's my brother's rat. He's a hooded.<br>







<br>This is Flaxie. She's my rat. I think she's a hooded.<br>







<br>This is Snowball, my other brother's rat. A PEW!<br>







<br><br>Flaxie was bred at the pet store, Snowball and Caramel weren't. But they were living together, so they already knew each other. I clean their cage weekly and change up the stuff in there, they get fruit+veg and are taken out of their cage every day, and they will soon be on the shumanite diet (their current diet is pretty terrible  ).<br><br>They're so cute. They know all kinds of tricks (Flaxie and Caramel know more than Snowball though) and I'm now teaching Flaxie some useful commands.<br><br>We also have made a music video with our rat tricks, if anyone wants to see it. http://youtu.be/Ik1Efnuz9uQ


----------



## nyssaandneko (May 25, 2013)

They sooooon cuh-uute! I love Snowball's markings! Good luck with your ratties!


----------



## Dinoclor (Mar 2, 2013)

nyssaandneko said:


> They sooooon cuh-uute! I love Snowball's markings! Good luck with your ratties!


Snowball doesn't have markings... she's the albino.

(Also, Caramel is a girl but I accidentally called her a he)


----------



## 3 ratties (Apr 6, 2013)

They are very cute and smart 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Dinoclor (Mar 2, 2013)

3 ratties said:


> They are very cute and smart
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Thank you!


----------

